# Clip vs scissor cut



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think there is any truth in that at all.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect that is a canard, and it is simply that clippers tend to take more coat off at once, revealing the lighter colour towards the roots. Both scissors and clippers simply cut hair - the colour of the hair is set as it grows out of the follicle, and then affected by external factors like sun and bleach, not how it is cut!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Orangemax said:


> I seem to recall seeing somewhere that clippers tend to contribute to fading (he's a brown),
> 
> Hi ya
> Did you meet your poodle's mom or dad? That may be a good indicator of what your puppy will grow up to be, color wise.
> ...


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Not only would it make your groomers life easier but your puppy as well, to be totally scissored is a long time for an 11 month old to be on the table. You can use some of the longer guide combs with very little scissoring and get basically the same results. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Most likely unless your groomer is older or trained "old school "most professional groomers will set in a pet trim with blades or guard combs then go over it with scissors to save time and their hands. I even use guard combs to skim the shape I want on really long hair

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Clearing is genetic, not cosmetic. (;



*ETA:* This doesn't apply to hand stripped terriers, which WILL lose their color if they are clipped instead of hand stripped. Obviously doesn't work with poodles. We'd have some really pissed off poodles if we tried to hand strip them.


----------



## Orangemax (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I met both parents who are cafe au lait, so I know he'll fade in time, but I'd been told clipping somehow "speeds up" the fading process. Not sure how given the colour is genetically programmed! He's a beautiful boy with dark chocolate colouring, which I'd like to keep as long as I can. (Although I like the cafe au lait colour too). He's on the table for about 180 mins, we deliberately keep it as short as possible for him and he's pretty laid back about it, as he is about everything!


----------

